# Black screen resuming from suspend

## lixo1

Hello,

I just updated my laptop with KDE 4.6.3, baselayout 2, fglrx 11.6 and now when I resume from suspend (sleep) the screen is black and I must to force reboot.

What can I do to debug this issue?

Thank you very much for any kind of help!

Cheers.

----------

## Hu

What kernel version are you using?  Does it work in an untainted kernel?

----------

## lixo1

Hi, thanks for the reply.

I'm using gentoo 2.6.38-r6. It worked very well with kde 4.4.5 and previous kernels.

----------

## lixo1

Nobody knows why I'm getting this issue?

Please let me know what kind of information is needed in order to solve this issue.

Thank you very much for any kind of help.

----------

## Hu

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Does it work in an untainted kernel?

 

----------

## lixo1

Yes, using pm-suspend without any loaded module (=untainted kernel?), suspend works perfectly.

Here my actual modules:

```

Module                  Size  Used by

coretemp                5603  0 

ipv6                  264299  24 

snd_seq_dummy           1678  0 

snd_seq_oss            28546  0 

snd_seq_midi_event      6252  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                52069  5 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          6097  3 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd_pcm_oss            38297  0 

snd_mixer_oss          15091  1 snd_pcm_oss

fuse                   67321  3 

snd_hda_codec_hdmi     23641  1 

snd_hda_codec_idt      62808  1 

snd_hda_intel          24235  7 

snd_hda_codec          84683  3 snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6402  1 snd_hda_codec

lib80211_crypt_tkip     8281  0 

wl                   2536962  0 

snd_pcm                79117  5 snd_pcm_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec

uvcvideo               61011  0 

snd_timer              19993  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    63766  25 snd_seq_dummy,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_hda_codec_hdmi,snd_hda_codec_idt,snd_hda_intel,snd_hda_codec,snd_hwdep,snd_pcm,snd_timer

lib80211                5127  2 lib80211_crypt_tkip,wl

fglrx                2737090  272 

i2c_i801                7488  0 

hp_accel               14304  0 

lis3lv02d              11519  1 hp_accel

r8169                  38145  0 

mii                     4534  1 r8169

hp_wmi                  5955  0 

sparse_keymap           3486  1 hp_wmi

videodev               70524  1 uvcvideo

xhci_hcd               63936  0 

v4l2_compat_ioctl32     7561  1 videodev

soundcore               6504  1 snd

snd_page_alloc          7853  2 snd_hda_intel,snd_pcm

joydev                 10282  0 

input_polldev           3733  1 lis3lv02d

```

In order to allow the suspend, I need to remove xhci_hcd, using /etc/pm/config.d/suspend_xhci_hcd

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="xhci_hcd"
```

Just for precaution I do the same for wl on my /etc/pm/config.d/suspend_wl

```
SUSPEND_MODULES="wl"
```

Thank you very much for any kind of help.

----------

## Hu

 *lixo1 wrote:*   

> Yes, using pm-suspend without any loaded module (=untainted kernel?), suspend works perfectly.
> 
> Here my actual modules:

 Running without any loaded modules will give you an untainted kernel, but does not provide the answer we need.  We need to see if it works when you load everything except the tainted module(s).  That will then tell us whether the bug lies in the tainted module or in some other component.  If the bug is in the tainted module, then you need to seek help from the vendor who provided that module to you.  If the bug is reproducible in an untainted kernel, then upstream may be able to help you.

----------

## lixo1

Ok, found. 

In this case, the evil module is r8169, suspending with the pm-utils, solves the problem.

Thank you very much for your support.

----------

## valentin.mu

hi there!

i had problems with r8169 and suspend too.

actually, i just want to add, that if the module is loaded before suspend or compiled into kernel, machine wakes up but very slowly (~1min).

when r8169 is as a module and unloaded or it's support is switched off from kernel - machine wakes up normally )

----------

## toralf

Does it helps, if you press Ctrl+Alt+F12 and after that Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?

----------

## valentin.mu

 *toralf wrote:*   

> Does it helps, if you press Ctrl+Alt+F12 and after that Ctrl+Alt+F7 ?

 

nothing helps. i just need to wait for a minute while it will finish waking up. then i get X normally.

----------

## chithanh

The one minute hang on resume issue is a known bug. It should be solved in the latest 2.6.39 kernel.

If you don't want to upgrade, you can try this patch: http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=commit;h=953a12cc2889d1be92e80a2d0bab5ffef4942300

----------

